# The Killstream TikTok



## Sam Losco (Feb 19, 2021)

Something I've been meaning to do for a while is archive all the awful TikTok videos Pey makes. Finally inspired to just do it by the new TikTok thread.

I won't bore you with the various annoyances associated with trying to get all these in an efficient manner with youtube-dl, but what it ultimately means is there isn't a simple way to setup an auto-archive of it until youtube-dl better supports the site.
I ended up getting 90 of 93 uploads. There were 3 videos that appear to be broken on TikTok and I was unable to get. You can view the videos on the main channel page (though at least one has broken audio) but the URL for the video just 404's if you try to have youtube-dl get it or even copy and paste it back into the browser.

Pending an answer from Null/staff on how they'd prefer I upload all 90 videos I grabbed, I'm only adding a few to get this thread started. I may end up just attaching them without inserting as I think that won't hurt load times as much.



			https://www.tiktok.com/@killstreamlive?
		


The majority of the videos appear to have no direct connection to the show whatsoever. I guess it's just typical TikTok garbage in an attempt to lure underage girls to the show run by an obese alcoholic, so he can groom them.

Here are the first two videos from the account, both posted 4/30/2020:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




Here we have an excellent example of Bloodsports... I guess? I don't know what most of the shit she does has anything to do with the show.
Posted 8/5/2020




Your browser is not able to display this video.




And more recent, posted 2/10/2021:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




And now she seems to be using it to promote herself more than the show. Posted 2/19/2021:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




@Shakka Ahmose has uploaded a few others in the general TikTok thread here.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Feb 19, 2021)

Thanks for doing this Sam. I just watched the ones you posted and I'm overwhelmed with cringe.


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 19, 2021)

Xi should just nuke the HQ of Tik Tok. Maybe Trump did have a point. China loves this app, there's a shirt for it.




(Play Tik Tok videos through speakers, your mum will buried in a grave) 

Thankfully the Gunt isn't on there, Sandra just got off dialysis.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Feb 19, 2021)

"Man, I really wanna start watching this show after seeing these!"

-No one


----------



## Never Scored (Feb 19, 2021)

I don't understand TikTok and at this point I've accepted that I'm too old and never will. It's literally 14-year-olds lipsyncing to shitty music. I wonder if my grandfather thought I was a complete fucking faggot the way I think everyone on TikTok is.


----------



## Mary Magdalene (Feb 19, 2021)

Just waiting for the Gunt to make his own account so we can watch him do a tiktok dance and trying to attract fourteen year olds


----------



## Vetti (Feb 19, 2021)

What a horrendous body.


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 19, 2021)

Never Scored said:


> 14-year-olds


Now you probably understand why Tik Tok is creeps galore.


----------



## Shek$il (Feb 19, 2021)

In Pey's defense, I'm sure she'll realize how stupid these videos look once she turns 15.


----------



## Berb (Feb 19, 2021)

I don't care what any of you say, but Pey's retard slampig ass could get it. Would.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 19, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> And now she seems to be using it to promote herself more than the show. Posted 2/19/2021:
> View attachment 1932429


Just think. Spending thousands of dollars to go to LA and all you do the entire month is stand on the hollywood boulevard street singing. The real LA hobo experience.

Edit: With her room and board for the month it would easily be a thousand plus.


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 19, 2021)

Ok, I'm going to start posting the rest of the uploads in posts of about 10-15 each. This means I'll be multiposting but it is what it is.


Spoiler: May 2020



5/1:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




5/9:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




5/13:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




5/31/2020:




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Spoiler: June 2020



6/13:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




6/15:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




6/17




Your browser is not able to display this video.




6/21:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




6/22:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




6/24:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




6/26:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




6/29:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




6/30:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 19, 2021)

She went on a spree in July so July has to get split.



Spoiler: July 1-15, 2020



7/4:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




7/5:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




7/6:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




7/7:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




7/8:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




7/9:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




7/10:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




7/12:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




7/13:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




7/14:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




7/15:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 19, 2021)

Rest of July:



Spoiler: July 16-31, 2020



7/16:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




7/17:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




7/19:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




7/20:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




7/21:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




7/24:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




7/28:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




7/29:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## FM Bradley (Feb 19, 2021)

Quick question, Sam: what's more soul crushing, sniping the Killstream or watching Peypig's TikToks?


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 19, 2021)

Spoiler: August 2020



8/5:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




8/7:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




8/8:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




8/9:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




8/13:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




8/15:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.





8/16:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




8/17:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




8/20:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




8/22:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




8/24:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




8/25:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




8/26:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




8/29:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 19, 2021)

FM Bradley said:


> Quick question, Sam: what's more soul crushing, sniping the Killstream or watching Peypig's TikToks?


Watching the Killstream. At least the TikToks are short and just make me disgusted with modern society. And I'm not watching most of them. Forcing myself to watch the Killstream felt like this:




Spoiler: September 2020



9/1:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




9/15:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




9/17:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




9/18:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




9/23:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




9/25:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




9/28:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




9/30:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.








Spoiler: October 2020



10/8:




Your browser is not able to display this video.







Your browser is not able to display this video.




10/25:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




10/27:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




10/29:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




10/30:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




10/31:




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 19, 2021)

And now we are at current year.
1/25:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




2/3:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




2/9:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




Last/most recent two are in the OP. And that's it, except of course the 3 I was unable to download.


----------



## wolfpac92 (Feb 19, 2021)

Berb said:


> I don't care what any of you say, but Pey's retard slampig ass could get it. Would.


I think this bitch is too retarded to legally consent


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 19, 2021)

wolfpac92 said:


> I think this bitch is too retarded to legally consent


That's the way Ralph likes them though.


----------



## Sea Hag Henderson (Feb 19, 2021)

Watching some of these (well, any TikTok really) makes me wonder. How many times has a parent walked in on their child recording a TikTok video and then had a "Honey, I think our child might be retarded" conversation with their spouse?


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 20, 2021)

Squeezit Henderson said:


> Watching some of these (well, any TikTok really) makes me wonder. How many times has a parent walked in on their child recording a TikTok video and then had a "Honey, I think our child might be retarded" conversation with their spouse?


These parents are probably on that dimwitted app too. There's going to be cases where creeps lurk in this app to groom under aged kids. A platform that attracts children will always attract paedophiles.


----------



## Jack Awful (Feb 20, 2021)

Pey clearly wants to be famous on Tik Tok and is using The Killstream as a stepping stone to get there since it has an audience (even if it's small) despite clearly not knowing anything about Ralph or his show. 

It's why the Tik Toks for the Killstream are either Ralph-supplied text of the points that will be discussed on the next show over unrelated footage of Pey dancing, or "comedy"/"creative and deep" bits completely unrelated to the Killstream that Pey's hoping will go viral, build an audience, and allow her to quit.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 20, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> Pey clearly wants to be famous on Tik Tok and is using The Killstream as a stepping stone to get there since it has an audience (even if it's small) despite clearly not knowing anything about Ralph or his show.
> 
> It's why the Tik Toks for the Killstream are either Ralph-supplied text of the points that will be discussed on the next show over unrelated footage of Pey dancing, or "comedy"/"creative and deep" bits completely unrelated to the Killstream that Pey's hoping will go viral, build an audience, and allow her to quit.


Too bad that she's fat and it will never happen.


----------



## Jack Awful (Feb 20, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Too bad that she's fat and it will never happen.


Momokun is fatter and she has an army of simps. Pey's problem is she's talentless and generic. She has no specific talents or interests that set her apart from the millions of other ethots.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 20, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> Momokun is fatter and she has an army of simps. Pey's problem is she's talentless and generic. She has no specific talents or interests that set her apart from the millions of other ethots.


Doesn't she do terrible cosplay?


----------



## High Tea (Feb 20, 2021)

Pey needs a way to be noticed if she wants to go viral.  The problem is she looks generic, her voice is ok, but she doesn't stand out a lot.  Not sure what her best avenue would be, but there's thousands of girls like her on TikTok.   She doesn't have a distinctive look, she doesn't have a niche, she's not edgy enough if she's trying to go that route.  Not sure what she'd have to do.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 20, 2021)

High Tea said:


> Pey needs a way to be noticed if she wants to go viral.  The problem is she looks generic, her voice is ok, but she doesn't stand out a lot.  Not sure what her best avenue would be, but there's thousands of girls like her on TikTok.   She doesn't have a distinctive look, she doesn't have a niche, she's not edgy enough if she's trying to go that route.  Not sure what she'd have to do.


That's why we're getting the now literal stand on the street in hollywood and sing hoping some random record label exec comes walking by taking notice and signs her on the spot. She would pick some generic artist name like "Pey Pey" with zero creativity.


----------



## FM Bradley (Feb 20, 2021)

Ethan using this misguided young woman to "promote" his show is only microns less pathetic than his relationship with Faith. Far more creepy than him fucking Pantsu, even, I mean, I get THAT...he doesn't get many chances to Gunt a skinny girl. There's sense to be had there.

Peypig adds NOTHING when she calls. Adds nothing to IRL streams. Has very little personality to speak of.  

Her glare terrifies me, like a Jesusfreak or a Scientologist.


----------



## Ralphamale (Feb 20, 2021)

FM Bradley said:


> Her glare terrifies me, like a Jesusfreak or a Scientologist.


It's all the aborted fetus' looking back at you.


----------



## The_MmmBop_Gang (Feb 20, 2021)

I just watched one where she teleports around to "seven nation army" or whatever it's called with a blank, dead eyed expression on her face and  she looks like a massive retard, lmao.


----------



## Cow Poly (Feb 20, 2021)

I’m debating how much I hate myself as to whether or not I will go through the OP. Sam... wtf? Why?


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 20, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> I’m debating how much I hate myself as to whether or not I will go through the OP. Sam... wtf? Why?


Do it pussy. Watch them all.


----------



## Prince of Crows (Feb 20, 2021)

I wonder if she is actually a mudshark, haven't seen any evidence but it'd certainly line up with Ethan Ralph aka jcaesar187's porn preferences.


----------



## Beth_Doe (Feb 20, 2021)

This is exactly what I expected from a gunt flavored tik tok channel. Perhaps if Pey was a little younger and not the embodiment of porkie pig these videos might have some semblance of appeal to all the kidz on the platform? Is this the sole reason Pey was brought into the gunt's gravitation hold, to make cringe tik tok videos? I have always wondered how she was affiliated with the show after watching this glorios car crash.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Feb 20, 2021)

Just looking through some of these makes me question my purpose on this world.

I know Gunt is known for making the smartest decisions in life, but cmon. Why the hell would you green light this? It's just a woman sperging out and dancing around. It has nothing to do with your show, is completely cringe, and in fact, makes your show look worse!

I just don't know anymore. Everyday I lose more and more faith in humanity.


----------



## Cow Poly (Feb 21, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> Do it pussy. Watch them all.


Fine. In order to prove I’m not a pussy I’m gonna watch all of them. (As soon as I’m done with these trashburgers)
Edit: done. She really is a warlock of the FB/IG magic "lol im totally not fat" camera angles, isn't she? Also noticed she is getting fatter AND getting fatter at a faster rate. What a fucking gross bitch. The Michelle Malkin one is prob the most cringe.


----------



## Garth (Feb 21, 2021)

Cucktry Roads said:


> Just looking through some of these makes me question my purpose on this world.
> 
> I know Gunt is known for making the smartest decisions in life, but cmon. Why the hell would you green light this? It's just a woman sperging out and dancing around. It has nothing to do with your show, is completely cringe, and in fact, makes your show look worse!
> 
> I just don't know anymore. Everyday I lose more and more faith in humanity.


According to her dox, she lives with her mom. I'm not sure, but I'd say she was raised by her mom alone. She possesses all the attributes of an only child to a desperate, lonely mother who needed to believe that her daughter - the product of a failed relationship/marriage - meant something and could be something more. This piglet actually _believes_ that she is special. This is why she churns out unoriginal tripe. This is why she's willing to sing in an empty city square, or on streams. She is convinced that it's only a matter of time before her unparalleled talent is discovered because her mother and aunts, friends et al having been telling her that all her life. The entertainment industry has been chewing up and spitting out better specimens than her for decades. She's desperate, Ralph figured she'd be some eye candy for the simps, and viola. Killstream tiktok that has nothing to do with the killstream.


----------



## Esoteric Demonic Democrat (Feb 28, 2021)

You would think an official Killstream Tik Tok would just post clips from the Killstream and not do e-girl dance video. Who is this appealing too?

The people who wanna watch a cute e-girl dance aren't going to go to an obscure Chinese livestreaming site to watch right wing internet slap fights, which do not include a cute e-girl. And the people who want Killstream clips or just want to watch some funny sperg outs real quick on Tik Tok aren't getting that content, they're getting an e-girl instead.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 3, 2021)

Esoteric Demonic Democrat said:


> You would think an official Killstream Tik Tok would just post clips from the Killstream and not do e-girl dance video. Who is this appealing too?
> 
> The people who wanna watch a cute e-girl dance aren't going to go to an obscure Chinese livestreaming site to watch right wing internet slap fights, which do not include a cute e-girl. And the people who want Killstream clips or just want to watch some funny sperg outs real quick on Tik Tok aren't getting that content, they're getting an e-girl instead.


The reality is that it just appeals to maybe some of his already followers. It isn't bringing in any new ones. As much of a horseface Ashton Birdie is, he should have tried to keep her around to pull in her and Baked's audience. Too little too late, I suppose.


----------



## Gangster Talk (Mar 3, 2021)

So some retarded woman just got permission to use the Killstream brand to "advertise" four episodes, then after getting over 100 simps to follow her just made it her own little dance channel continuing to use the name even though it has literally nothing to do with the show and Ralph doesn't care because he'll bend to anything a 4/10 woman asks of him


----------



## WeWuzFinns (Mar 5, 2021)

Posting cringe was more important to her than raising a baby. This makes me feel a bit depressed.


----------



## FM Bradley (Mar 5, 2021)

WeWuzFinns said:


> Posting cringe was more important to her than raising a baby. This makes me feel a bit depressed.


No one in the Gunt's cadre should be multiplying. No one.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 5, 2021)

FM Bradley said:


> No one in the Gunt's cadre should be multiplying. No one.


Dingo and Rand already have kids. I can only imagine what that home life is like.


----------



## Drew Pickles 69 (Mar 5, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Thanks for doing this Sam. I just watched the ones you posted and I'm overwhelmed with cringe.


You got further than I did I was only able to watch seven seconds of the first video. I think I'll just read the comments.


----------



## DonDaLemon (Mar 6, 2021)

Gangster Talk said:


> So some retarded woman just got permission to use the Killstream brand to "advertise" four episodes, then after getting over 100 simps to follow her just made it her own little dance channel continuing to use the name even though it has literally nothing to do with the show and Ralph doesn't care because he'll bend to anything a 4/10 woman asks of him


I think you also need to keep in mind that Ralph is big on starting projects and never doing anything with them.  See the ralphretort dot com for example. And his storyfire page that he posted like 4 things to.  I get it,  he's an alocholic some days he gets hype when he's drunk. However, that doesn't excuse her "using the brand" for like no reason at all.  It's probably to lure the random youngling to the show. Too bad the only losers Ralph was able to ensnare lately has been the analfirst girls are icky bois.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Mar 7, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Dingo and Rand already have kids. I can only imagine what that home life is like.


Probably similar to Owens. Why is dadda mad at the moon (Jews)


----------



## Sam Losco (Mar 31, 2021)

3/14:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




3/17:




Your browser is not able to display this video.








Your browser is not able to display this video.




3/20:




Your browser is not able to display this video.




What is with this bitch and the bloody murder shit she does? I think she's re-living the abortions she's had, from the baby's perspective.


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Mar 31, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> 3/14:
> View attachment 2044663
> 
> 3/17:
> ...


I was going to say this was some teenage angst nonsense that she never got over but I think you're probably more accurate in your assessment, @Sam Losco. I would call it disturbing if it wasn't so unoriginal and cringey.


----------



## FuzzMushr00m (Apr 3, 2021)

Apparently Pey can't use PayPal, maybe she got the boot because of her association with the Kill Report?

Tweet | Archive


----------



## AltisticRight (Apr 3, 2021)

FuzzMushr00m said:


> Apparently Pey can't use PayPal, maybe she got the boot because of her association with the Kill Report?
> View attachment 2054389
> Tweet | Archive


PayPal is a horrible company and I hope their HQ explodes, in a Universal Film animation of course. They ban people for all kinds of dumbass reasons. Maybe she was using the service to whore out, who knows.


----------



## SouthernFox1968 (Apr 4, 2021)

I'm confused. What is the point of a Killstream TikTok?


----------



## JustSomeDong (Apr 4, 2021)

SouthernFox1968 said:


> I'm confused. What is the point of a Killstream TikTok?


Grooming May's eventual replacement?


----------



## TheGoodSucc88 (Sep 21, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> 3/14:
> View attachment 2044663
> 
> 3/17:
> ...


JFC dude! If she did that on the cosplay-side of tik tok, Those weebs would send the swat team on here >w<


----------



## Research Purposes Mostly (Sep 21, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> 3/14:
> View attachment 2044663
> 
> 3/17:
> ...


LMAOOOO WHAT DOES THIS HAVE TO OFFER THE KILLSTREAM AUDIENCE
IS THIS A JOKE
Even completely ignoring the quality of the content itself, find a way to connect this to anything on the killstream. I don't know who this is for, but it sure ain't for groypers and wignats.
No wonder he never mentions it.


----------

